# Port Said



## mariamido (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi
I was wondering if there are any expats living in port said as i may be moving there and wanted to know about where is good to live and if there is any sort of expat community there
thanks
maria


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

What is taking you to Port Said? 
Job? family? 

Maiden


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

mariamido said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if there are any expats living in port said as i may be moving there and wanted to know about where is good to live and if there is any sort of expat community there
> thanks
> maria



Hi Maria

A woman I know moved there several years ago to work at the Port Said International School. She really liked it, and said city was very easy to navigate, most you ever paid for a taxi was 5 LE. 

She did say that finding a flat was not easy, not alot available. 

Good luck


----------



## mariamido (Jan 4, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> What is taking you to Port Said?
> Job? family?
> ...


hi maiden 

a bit of both is taking us their my husbands job and also his family. i am a bit nervous about moving cause at the moment we are in sharm and their is a large english community and i am worried about the lack of social interaction.

maria


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I have always wondered whether it is worth visiting Port Said or not.


----------

